# How to cut bulk cotton?



## darrellh44 (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anyone have suggestions on cutting straight edges on 5.5" thick bulk cotton? 

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Very Carefully! :bigsmile:

Seriously, the best thing is to pony up and buy an insulation knife. It's about $20 and you'll need to keep the edge honed. I've also seen guys use electric carving knives. Don't know how exact you need to be.

Bryan


----------

